# Beer recommendations



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been looking for some new beers to try. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 3, 2014)

Ive been looking at home brewing, that way I can make the beer taste like however I want (hopefully).


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 3, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Ive been looking at home brewing, that way I can make the beer taste like however I want (hopefully).



This has the potential for epic funnies. I demand you post videos of yourself tasting your own home brews if you ever brew your own stuff.


----------



## morgurth (Feb 3, 2014)

I brew my own beer. It's pretty fun. So far I've made an oatmeal stout, an irish red, an english brown ale, a belgian tripel (twice, it was really good), a german Kolsch and a dunkelweizen.

In order to recommend beers that you might like, I'd have to know what brands/styles you currently enjoy.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 3, 2014)

morgurth said:


> I brew my own beer. It's pretty fun. So far I've made an oatmeal stout, an irish red, an english brown ale, a belgian triple (twice, it was really good), a german Kolsch and a dunkelweizen.



Sounds tasty.



> In order to recommend beers that you might like, I'd have to know what brands/styles you currently enjoy.



Lately I've been having Samuel Smith beers. I like their oatmeal stout, chocolate stout, nut brown ale, tardy porter, and  Yorkshire sting. I also like the milk stout from the Left Hand Brewing company. Breckenridge vanilla porter is another that I like. St. Bernardus abt 12 and Delirium tremens are another two I like. 

While I tend to go for the darker beers, I'd try pretty much any style of beer.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 4, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> This has the potential for epic funnies. I demand you post videos of yourself tasting your own home brews if you ever brew your own stuff.




What the hell man? You sound like my wife. Isnt it at least possible that I might make some half-way decent beer, I mean the kit im looking at comes with step by step instructions, Im also looking on getting a book on the subject, Im going to make sure I know what Im doing before I just jump right in, Im not a complete idiot, you know! 

Having said all that, I think it would be funnier if I filmed you trying my beer.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 4, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> What the hell man? You sound like my wife. Isn't it at least possible that I might make some half-way decent beer, I mean the kit I'm looking at comes with step by step instructions, Im also looking on getting a book on the subject, Im going to make sure I know what Im doing before I just jump right in,



I've heard this before. It usually ends up with someone going to the emergency room. 







> Im not a complete idiot, you know!







> Having said all that, I think it would be funnier if I filmed you trying my beer.



I'm pretty sure you'd be having an interesting conversation with the feds about shipping alcohol across state lines.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 4, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd be having an interesting conversation with the feds about shipping alcohol across state lines.




I'll hide it in the cocaine.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 4, 2014)

I wanna start home brewing, too, but I've been too lazy to get around to it.  The other issue is that you end up with all this beer, yanno?  I don't drink at home all that often.

Anyhoo, it's now time for my dirty li'l secret to be aired for all to see ... cuz it relates to the thread topic.  For the Super Bowl (which wasn't very super) I selected three different beers to bring - all stuff I've had before.  I chose Warsteiner Dunkel (which was less good than I remembered but still decent), Great Lakes Brewing Co Conway's Irish Ale (pretty darned good) and ... and my confession.  I didn't know that this beer was produced by the company that also owns Sapporo (terrible, terrible stuff - if you've got to go Japanese and it has to be beer please, please go with Ki Rin) and was made in ... in ... Quebec ... until after I bought it.  The thing is, it's really friggin' good and I happen to like a couple of other beers they make.  Anyhoo, this one is a Belgian Tripel made by Unibroe called La Fin du Monde.  It's excellent - spicy but not overpowering, sweet but not sickeningly so.  If you haven't tried it you need to.  It reminds me of a white or wheat ale but a little more ... apparent in it's flavoring.  Really nice.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 4, 2014)

One of us, one of us, one of us...


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 4, 2014)

_le_ NOooooooOOOOoooo!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 5, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I wanna start home brewing, too, but I've been too lazy to get around to it.  The other issue is that you end up with all this beer, yanno?  I don't drink at home all that often.
> 
> Anyhoo, it's now time for my dirty li'l secret to be aired for all to see ... cuz it relates to the thread topic.  For the Super Bowl (which wasn't very super) I selected three different beers to bring - all stuff I've had before.  I chose Warsteiner Dunkel (which was less good than I remembered but still decent), Great Lakes Brewing Co Conway's Irish Ale (pretty darned good) and ... and my confession.  I didn't know that this beer was produced by the company that also owns Sapporo (terrible, terrible stuff - if you've got to go Japanese and it has to be beer please, please go with Ki Rin) and was made in ... in ... Quebec ... until after I bought it.  The thing is, it's really friggin' good and I happen to like a couple of other beers they make.  Anyhoo, this one is a Belgian Tripel made by Unibroe called La Fin du Monde.  It's excellent - spicy but not overpowering, sweet but not sickeningly so.  If you haven't tried it you need to.  It reminds me of a white or wheat ale but a little more ... apparent in it's flavoring.  Really nice.



La Fin du Monde has a pretty good rating on beeradvocate.com. I may just try it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 5, 2014)

I if like it,you might want to try the Raftman, also from Unibroue.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 5, 2014)

La Fin Du Monde? Really? You guys dont remember my review of that one? I dont know why I bother sometimes. I am surprised you liked it ZB, I was kinda assuming that we had similar tastes when it came to brewskis. I thought it sounded good, going by the bottle, brewed with spices and all that, sounds interesting I thought, gah! The only "spice" i tasted in it was salt, I didnt really detect to many other flavors than that, I mean to me it tasted like a Little Kings or something, that some one dumped some salt into, I mean I guess it wasnt horribly bad, but I was expecting something a little more I guess. Its also possible that perhaps I got a bad batch or something.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 5, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> La Fin Du Monde? Really? You guys dont remember my review of that one? I dont know why I bother sometimes. I am surprised you liked it ZB, I was kinda assuming that we had similar tastes when it came to brewskis. I thought it sounded good, going by the bottle, brewed with spices and all that, sounds interesting I thought, gah! The only "spice" i tasted in it was salt, I didnt really detect to many other flavors than that, I mean to me it tasted like a Little Kings or something, that some one dumped some salt into, I mean I guess it wasnt horribly bad, but I was expecting something a little more I guess. Its also possible that perhaps I got a bad batch or something.



Really? That's pretty odd considering the rating it gets on beer advocate.com. It has a BA score of 96, and over 6K reviews. Maybe you just got one that got skunky? I think you should try it again, and re-rate it to see if it's still as bad as you say.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll wait till you try it, and if you say its really good too, then I may have to give it another shot. 

Im still lookin to try Samuel Smith's Stingo, cant find that stuff anywhere. Everytime I go to the Samuel Smith section theres always this empty spot, where Im assuming the Stingo was, must be some really good stuff, looks like im going to have to special order it.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 5, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I if like it,you might want to try the Raftman, also from Unibroue.



Brewed with whiskey malt? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 5, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Really? That's pretty odd considering the rating it gets on beer advocate.com. It has a BA score of 96, and over 6K reviews. Maybe you just got one that got skunky? I think you should try it again, and re-rate it to see if it's still as bad as you say.



Silver is right, it is not that good. I'm surprised ZB likes it that much.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 5, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Brewed with whiskey malt? Sounds interesting.



It is not that great, like La Fin Du Monde, but if ZB likes LFDM he might lke the Raftman.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 5, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Silver is right, it is not that good. I'm surprised ZB likes it that much.



ZB is from Ohio. He can't help but to have terrible taste.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 5, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> ZB is from Ohio. He can't help but to have terrible taste.



How do we explain Silver's taste? He likes good beer. He just has poor taste for everything else?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 5, 2014)

goldomark said:


> How do we explain Silver's taste? He likes good beer. He just has poor taste for everything else?



I chalk it up to luck... pure freaking luck.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 5, 2014)

Very possible. What his kids found in his floor back that theory.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey man, LfdM is pretty good.  I like white/wheat ales and it reminds me a lot of those in style.  I wouldn't drink it all the time and I wouldn't drink a ton of it, either.  It's neat, though.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 8, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Hey man, LfdM is pretty good.  I like white/wheat ales and it reminds me a lot of those in style.  I wouldn't drink it all the time and I wouldn't drink a ton of it, either.  It's neat, though.



Did you drink it last? I could see that clouding your judgement. You drink some other beers first, youre feeling pretty good so you try the end of the world beer and your like hey thats some good stuff and then you wake up next to a dude in bed.

In other news, St. Sebastiaan is some pretty good stuff. Ive mentioned before that I love Belgian abbey ales, and that stuff is on the top of my list, very good flavor, nice balance, not too hoppy, not too malty, its kinda expensive at 8-9 bucks for a pint, but it comes with a cool bottle!!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 8, 2014)

What do you do with the bottle once you've finished the beer?


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 8, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What do you do with the bottle once you've finished the beer?




Well, I'd like to tell you what you can do with the bottle, but I have a feeling that would get me banned. I used to just throw them away, but now that I'm going to be brewing my own stuff, I plan on keeping them to bottle my own stuff in it.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 10, 2014)

Aside from the St. Sebastiaan, another really good beer Ive had recently is Monty Python's Holy Grail, Black Knight's Reserve.



A Dark Yorkshire Ale. Its very dark and has a very deep, rich flavor to it. If you like dark beers, it doesnt get much darker than this stuff. Its made by the Black Sheep Brewing Company, this stuff is so good that Im gonna have to check out some of there other brews, but I dont see how they would  be able to top the Black Knight, giving it my highest rating.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to pick that up, but I'm interested in trying it. I've seen it in several places, but I lways thought it was gimmicky, so I skipped it.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 10, 2014)

Make sure to get the Black Knight's Reserve. I guess there's also a "normal" version that doesnt look nearly as dark, I havnt tried that one yet, so I cant speak for it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 10, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Make sure to get the Black Knight's Reserve. I guess there's also a "normal" version that doesnt look nearly as dark, I havnt tried that one yet, so I cant speak for it.



You know, I haven't rally noticed which one is the one that I see. I may have to try both. Have you tried the other one?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 10, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Did you drink it last? I could see that clouding your judgement. You drink some other beers first, youre feeling pretty good so you try the end of the world beer and your like hey thats some good stuff and then you wake up next to a dude in bed.
> 
> In other news, St. Sebastiaan is some pretty good stuff. Ive mentioned before that I love Belgian abbey ales, and that stuff is on the top of my list, very good flavor, nice balance, not too hoppy, not too malty, its kinda expensive at 8-9 bucks for a pint, but it comes with a cool bottle!!




Both times I've had it I had it first.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 11, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You know, I haven't rally noticed which one is the one that I see. I may have to try both. Have you tried the other one?




You never read past the first sentence of any of my posts do you? No, I havnt tried the other one, I didnt even realize there was another variant until I was looking at The Black Sheep Brewing Company's website, seeing what other beers they had available that I noticed that the Holy Grail they showed on there wasnt as dark as the one I tried. I'll go ahead a give it a try though, I was really impressed with the Black Knight's Reserve, so its still bound to be pretty decent.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 11, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Both times I've had it I had it first.




Well, I may give it another try, it came off being very salty to me, did it seem salty to you as well? Like I said, maybe I got a bad batch or something. I did pick it up at Wallmart, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 11, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> You never read past the first sentence of any of my posts do you? No, I havnt tried the other one, I didnt even realize there was another variant until I was looking at The Black Sheep Brewing Company's website, seeing what other beers they had available that I noticed that the Holy Grail they showed on there wasnt as dark as the one I tried. I'll go ahead a give it a try though, I was really impressed with the Black Knight's Reserve, so its still bound to be pretty decent.



Of course I read passed the first sentence of your posts. In any case, have you checked out their website? Maybe they have the different varieties of the Holy Grail beer. I wonder if the pictures on the website show one being darker than the other?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 11, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Well, I may give it another try, it came off being very salty to me, did it seem salty to you as well? Like I said, maybe I got a bad batch or something. I did pick it up at Wallmart, so maybe that has something to do with it.




No, it's not salty at all.  It's sort of sweet and very spiced but definitely not salty.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe my palate is more sensitive than yours.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 12, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Maybe my palate is more sensitive than yours.




Or you killed it when you drank that Coors.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 12, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Or you killed it when you drank that Coors.



That could be, but im betting you dranks some crap back in your younger days as well.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 13, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> That could be, but im betting you dranks some crap back in your younger days as well.




Bro, you drank Coors like a month ago.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 13, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Bro, you drank Coors like a month ago.




Youre avoiding the question, and anyways it was like a year ago, last new years, and that was only because the wife bought 2 cases of it, I figured the best way to get rid of it was to drink it, Ive learned from my mistake!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 13, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Youre avoiding the question, and anyways it was like a year ago, last new years, and that was only because the wife bought 2 cases of it, I figured the best way to get rid of it was to drink it, Ive learned from my mistake!




Liar!  The worst beers I've had in the last year include Warsteiner Dunkel, Sam Adams Boston Lager and Stella Artois.  And yes, thos qualify.  They're not as bad as Coors, though.  

Back in the day I used to drink some terrible crap.  Beast Ice, Icehouse, all Bud products, MGD, Killian's, etc.  I haven't had any of that crap in at least 10 years, though.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 14, 2014)

I never lie about beer. And Ive had some Warstiener, that stuff aint too bad, definitely wouldnt call it terrible, And yeah Ive had the Sam Adams Boston Lager as well, not a fan of Sam Adams at all, they keep going on about traditional beer making or whatever, but all their stuff comes off tasting pretty meh. But, the Boston Lager was the best thing they had available at the local baseball game last time i went, and they wont let you bring in your own, so...


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 14, 2014)

This stuff is pretty good 







Got a nice robust,full-bodied flavor to it, very balanced, not too hoppy, not too malty, and it has a sweet flavor to it I cant quite put my finger on, sorta fruity or caramely, most likely both. At 11.8% ABV its one of the strongest beers ive ever had, but its very smooth, that alcohol doesnt really seem to stand out on the taste buds. could be a little darker and heartier for a quadrupel ale, but still some damn good stuff, Weyerbacher doesnt disappoint. Giving it 4 (out of 5) drunkards.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 14, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> I never lie about beer. And Ive had some Warstiener, that stuff aint too bad, definitely wouldnt call it terrible, And yeah Ive had the Sam Adams Boston Lager as well, not a fan of Sam Adams at all, they keep going on about traditional beer making or whatever, but all their stuff comes off tasting pretty meh. But, the Boston Lager was the best thing they had available at the local baseball game last time i went, and they wont let you bring in your own, so...




Yeah, I was just disappointed Warsteiner wasn't as good as I remembered.  It's not bad, though.

Sam Adams makes me laugh.  You seen that commercial where they brag about how long they've been around ... since the '80s?  Lollers.  I'm always like 'where's the Guinness tap?  You know, they've been around for a few years too (since 1759)'.  Derp.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 14, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Sam Adams makes me laugh.  You seen that commercial where they brag about how long they've been around ... since the '80s?  Lollers.  I'm always like 'where's the Guinness tap?  You know, they've been around for a few years too (since 1759)'.  Derp.




For realz, a company should be around at least 50 years or so before they can brag about how long theyve been around.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 14, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> For realz, a company should be around at least 50 years or so before they can brag about how long theyve been around.




Yup.  They do make some decent stuff, though.  I like the Winterfest or whatever and White Christmas isn't bad.  Their new one - Cold Snap - is pretty awful.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 15, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yup.  They do make some decent stuff, though.  I like the Winterfest or whatever and White Christmas isn't bad.  Their new one - Cold Snap - is pretty awful.



Sam Adams? decent beer? Shirley you jest! Anything ive ever tried from them was pretty, meh, really dishonors the name Sam Adams, but, I havnt tried all of their stuff, so I guess its possible they got one or two right. 

IM the type of guy that when I find a beer that I dont like, I tend to stay away from anything else from that brewing company, I mean could be they might have a few good ones, but the way I see it, if they botched this one beer, then how good can the rest of them be? yaknow?

Like Leinekugel, ugh! Ive had some people tell me that they make some good stuff, but i'll never try it, Not since trying their summer shandy, oh god that stuff was awful, beer and lemonade? Whos idea was that!?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 15, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Sam Adams? decent beer? Shirley you jest! Anything ive ever tried from them was pretty, meh, really dishonors the name Sam Adams, but, I havnt tried all of their stuff, so I guess its possible they got one or two right.
> 
> IM the type of guy that when I find a beer that I dont like, I tend to stay away from anything else from that brewing company, I mean could be they might have a few good ones, but the way I see it, if they botched this one beer, then how good can the rest of them be? yak now?



Sam Adams makes some that are alright. I like their Winterfest beer. They have one or two others that I drink when I go out to a place that has a limited choice. 



> Like Leinekugel, ugh! Ive had some people tell me that they make some good stuff, but i'll never try it, Not since trying their summer shandy, oh god that stuff was awful, beer and lemonade? Whos idea was that!?



Well that isn't really fair. Shandys are awful, regardless of who makes them. And really, you should punch yourself in the face for having tasted it. Go, I'll wait while you punch yourself in the face.

...


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 15, 2014)

I already punched myself in the face after I got it. It was a sampler pack, i cant remember what other types of beer it came with, they were all pretty meh, but that summer shandy really stands out, ugh!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 16, 2014)

Well... punch yourself again for telling us such a terrible story about drinking such a terrible drink.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a better idea, why dont you tell us about some of the crap beers you've tried, and punch yourself in the face?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 16, 2014)

I once tried Rogue's Dead Guy ale. It was horrible.
 I think having tasted such a terrible beer is punishment enough. Your turn.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 16, 2014)

Really? I liked the dead guy ale, I thought it tasted pretty interesting, its the dead guy what does it.

First time I tried it was with my brother, he used to work at Dorothy Lane Market, and they had a pretty good selection of beer, he was all the time bringing home some interesting beer, Immortale was another one he brought home that stands out in my memory, as it turns out, one of the things they found in king Tut's tomb was casks of beer, so this brewing company (I dont remember which one) set out to recreate that beer, stuff was pretty good, had a molassesy flavor to it. Like i said, he was all the time bringin home odd stuff, but then, for whatever reason he started getting Rolling Rock all the time (I think it was on sale or something), so I stopped drinking with him. We was talking about this during Christmas, he was like well I started buying the Rolling Rock cause you stopped hanging around, I was like, did you ever think that the reason I stopped hanging around was cause you started buying Rolling Rock? lol


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 16, 2014)

I've yet to try a Rogue's beer that wasn't terrible.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 16, 2014)

Ive noticed Rogue has a bunch of odd-ball flavores, like bacon-jellydonut and the like, that I thought might be interesting, but maybe it would be best if I just stayed away from em.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 16, 2014)

From my understanding they use artificial flavoring to give their beer those flavors. I think they even use them for their chocolate beer. That's how they are able to get all these weird flavors and still suck at all of them.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, I prefer beers to have a more natural flavor to them, Like Samuel Smith's Chocolate Stout, now thats how you do it!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm currently drinking Hopping Frog's Boris the Crusher Imperial oatmeal stout (barrel aged). Damn... this is a damn good beer!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 17, 2014)

Fun update:
he Hopping Frog was a 22 oz bottle. Watched walking dead and drank it. The first half of the bottle was amazing, but no buzz. The second half of the bottle was even more amazing. Some of the flavors develop as the beer warms up a bit. Excellent beer. Seriously, you have to try it if you haven't. Did pretty well with it until I finished it. That's when I felt a nice buzz going. Then I fed my cats, plus I fed some of the stray kitties that roam around at night. I've given them all names anyway, so I might as well feed them. 
Then I started on the Samuel Smith nut brown ale. It's a 550 ml bottle. I'll start on the Samuel Smith chocolate stout when I'm done with this one. I'm pretty sure there will be some SilverSword style posting going on tonight.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 17, 2014)

I havnt tried the barrel aged Happing Frog, just the normal one I guess. Havnt seen the barrel aged one around here, not that ive seen anyways. 
Does that barrel aging really do anything for the taste? Give it like an oaky flavor? And are these whiskey barrels?


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 17, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Fun update:
> he Hopping Frog was a 22 oz bottle. Watched walking dead and drank it. The first half of the bottle was amazing, but no buzz. The second half of the bottle was even more amazing. Some of the flavors develop as the beer warms up a bit. Excellent beer. Seriously, you have to try it if you haven't. Did pretty well with it until I finished it. That's when I felt a nice buzz going. Then I fed my cats, plus I fed some of the stray kitties that roam around at night. I've given them all names anyway, so I might as well feed them.
> Then I started on the Samuel Smith nut brown ale. It's a 550 ml bottle. I'll start on the Samuel Smith chocolate stout when I'm done with this one. I'm pretty sure there will be some SilverSword style posting going on tonight.



You'll post pics of you and Ed Greenwood and R.A. Salvatore?


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 17, 2014)

goldomark said:


> You'll post pics of you and Ed Greenwood and R.A. Salvatore?



I think someone's jealous!


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 17, 2014)

Only Ed. I respect his creation of the FR back in the 80s, even if he is one of my oppressors. Salvatore sucks. Seriously.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 17, 2014)

goldomark said:


> You'll post pics of you and Ed Greenwood and R.A. Salvatore?



No, that requires a much stronger drug, like meth or crack.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 17, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Sam Adams? decent beer? Shirley you jest! Anything ive ever tried from them was pretty, meh, really dishonors the name Sam Adams, but, I havnt tried all of their stuff, so I guess its possible they got one or two right.
> 
> IM the type of guy that when I find a beer that I dont like, I tend to stay away from anything else from that brewing company, I mean could be they might have a few good ones, but the way I see it, if they botched this one beer, then how good can the rest of them be? yaknow?
> 
> Like Leinekugel, ugh! Ive had some people tell me that they make some good stuff, but i'll never try it, Not since trying their summer shandy, oh god that stuff was awful, beer and lemonade? Whos idea was that!?




Sam Adams has those two I mentioned that are ok and their Oktoberfest isn't terrible either.  Not great, just ok.

Leinenkugel just plain sucks.  As for who's idea the shandy thing was, well, it was parents.  Honest - parents used to mix beer and lemonade so the kids would have something to drink.  Great idea, right?


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 18, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Leinenkugel just plain sucks.  As for who's idea the shandy thing was, well, it was parents.  Honest - parents used to mix beer and lemonade so the kids would have something to drink.  Great idea, right?




I guess thats a good idea if you dont want your kids drinkin beer, somebody offers them some beer at a party or what-have-you, and theyre like no thanks, that stuff made my lemonade taste terrible!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 18, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> I guess thats a good idea if you dont want your kids drinkin beer, somebody offers them some beer at a party or what-have-you, and theyre like no thanks, that stuff made my lemonade taste terrible!




Yup, I think that was the plan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been drinking Diesel Punk Stout.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 18, 2014)

The last beer I had was Estrella.  Not the best but it's a Spanish beer and I was eating in a Spanish/Portuguese joint so I had one.  It's kinda fun to do that - when I was in Corfu I drank Mythos which isn't great but, admittedly, much better than the other two 'beers' you can get over there (Amstel and Heineken).  And my bad beer over the weekend was absolved by my otherwise high quality choice in spirits: Lagavulin 16, Guinness, Jameson's and The Glenlivet 12.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 19, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> The last beer I had was Estrella.  Not the best but it's a Spanish beer and I was eating in a Spanish/Portuguese joint so I had one.  It's kinda fun to do that - when I was in Corfu I drank Mythos which isn't great but, admittedly, much better than the other two 'beers' you can get over there (Amstel and Heineken).  And my bad beer over the weekend was absolved by my otherwise high quality choice in spirits: Lagavulin 16, Guinness, Jameson's and The Glenlivet 12.



You seriously have to try The Hopping Frog Boris the Crusher beer. Silver is right, that is some amazing stuff. I wish I had more. I'm going to have to go get some more.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 20, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You seriously have to try The Hopping Frog Boris the Crusher beer. Silver is right, that is some amazing stuff. I wish I had more. I'm going to have to go get some more.




I'll have to try and find it.  Both of you saying it's good means it probably is.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I'll have to try and find it.  Both of you saying it's good means it probably is.



I didn't expect anything to come out of Akron to be good, but that is one tasty beer. I guess when you live in Akron, you need to know how to make good strong beer, so you forget you live in Akron.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> . . . . . *stuff* . . . . . I guess when you live in Akron, you need to know how to make good strong beer, so you forget you live in Akron.



 **chuckle ** Is it that bad??


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> **chuckle ** Is it that bad



Worse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I didn't expect anything to come out of Akron to be good, but that is one tasty beer. I guess when you live in Akron, you need to know how to make good strong beer, so you forget you live in Akron.






Scott DeWar said:


> **chuckle ** Is it that bad??






Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Worse.




It feels like to me you lived there at some time. Is that accurate? If so, what is the worse thing you can post about Akron? (Keep the grandma rule in mind of course)


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 21, 2014)

I dont think HS has ever been to Ohio, and Akron isnt really that bad for a small city in Ohio, its just kinda boring, not alot to do, other than make good beer apparently, I havnt been there in years, so its possible the place has jazzed up some.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> It feels like to me you lived there at some time. Is that accurate? If so, what is the worse thing you can post about Akron? (Keep the grandma rule in mind of course)






The_Silversword said:


> I dont think HS has ever been to Ohio, and Akron isnt really that bad for a small city in Ohio, its just kinda boring, not alot to do, other than make good beer apparently, I havnt been there in years, so its possible the place has jazzed up some.



No, I've never had the misfortune of being in Ohio, much less Akron.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I didn't expect anything to come out of Akron to be good, but that is one tasty beer. I guess when you live in Akron, you need to know how to make good strong beer, so you forget you live in Akron.




Akron has a couple of decent breweries ... which is a pretty big surprise.



Scott DeWar said:


> **chuckle ** Is it that bad??




Akron isn't terrible.  Typical small city but it was down for a long time.  Recently they've invested a lot of time and money trying to bring it back and, I have to admit, they've done a decent job of it.  There's a few destinations and it's pretty clean and not terribly intimidating.  All told, though, it's nothing special.  This isn't some beach resort we're talking about.  That said, it's also no Flint or Detroit.

Silver: If you're ever near Akron again and like baseball check out an Aero's game.  Small park, newish, very nice.  Games there are pretty fun to watch.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Akron has a couple of decent breweries ... which is a pretty big surprise.



Yeah, that was surprising.


> Akron isn't terrible.  Typical small city but it was down for a long time.  Recently they've invested a lot of time and money trying to bring it back and, I have to admit, they've done a decent job of it.  There's a few destinations and it's pretty clean and not terribly intimidating.  All told, though, it's nothing special.  This isn't some beach resort we're talking about.  That said, it's also no Flint or Detroit.



Yeah, but how about the people that live in Akron?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yeah, that was surprising.




I know, right?



> Yeah, but how about the people that live in Akron?




I prefer not to deal with them.  I'm actually more of a Cleveland guy but that place sucks, too.  Better restaurants than Akron, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, Boring. I see, I understand, Sounds a lot like a few cities I have been in. Columbia Missouri for one.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 22, 2014)

I recommand the Vache Folle (Crazy Cow) Imperial Milk Stout. Some really good dark beer beer. Flavors of dark chocolat, coffee, caramel, the alcohol is unnoticeable. Round, creamy, sweet and very rich. This could be a beer you have for breakfast. The first sip might be a bit too strong on the coffee side, but the rest is awesome.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I recommand the Vache Folle (Crazy Cow) Imperial Milk Stout. Some really good dark beer beer. Flavors of dark chocolat, coffee, caramel, the alcohol is unnoticeable. Round, creamy, sweet and very rich. This could be a beer you have for breakfast. The first sip might be a bit too strong on the coffee side, but the rest is awesome.



I tried to get some of that one tonight, but the place I go to didn't have it. I was left with a craving for a milk stout, so I bought a few. I got a  few different ones. The one I'm starting with tonight is Souther Tier 2X Milk Stout. 






It pours almost black with about a finger's worth of mocha colored head. It leaves a nice lacing as the head recedes. I was expecting something a bit sweeter, but it has a nice bite to it. It's nice and creamy. It tastes of coffee, mocha, very light taste of chocolate. It has a decent finish, but I was really expecting a bit more sweetness. Oh well, it was good none the less.

I give it three and a half drunkards. I just wish I could post the drunkard emotes.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 22, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I give it three and a half drunkards. I just wish I could post the drunkard emotes.









You can copy/paste them as a pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyways, that beer sounds pretty interesting, gonna have to keep an eye out for it.

Edit: And it seems as though beeradvocate  doesnt want you posting their pictures.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 22, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh, Boring. I see, I understand, Sounds a lot like a few cities I have been in. Columbia Missouri for one.




How was the beer?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> You can copy/paste them as a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess beer advocate is greedy with their pics. Those jerks. The beer wasn't bad. I did enjoy the verlvety creaminess it had. It was nice, but not too thick, know what I mean?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> How was the beer?




There is a place called 'Flat Branch Brewery' that makes their own. I highly recommend visiting there. I enjoy getting a growler every now and then from there.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> There is a place called 'Flat Branch Brewery' that makes their own. I highly recommend visiting there. I enjoy getting a growler every now and then from there.



Any of their beers that you would recommend?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Homicidal_Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but how about the people that live in Akron?
> ...



Says the guy who married an Akronite.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Any of their beers that you would recommend?




Oil change oatmeal stout - puts hair on your chest!

Belgian Wit - memory issues cloud the details, but I remember I liked it.

http://www.flatbranch.com/beers.asp -> this is the beer list

http://www.flatbranch.com/home.asp -> this is the home page

great eats too. A buddy of mine hosted the bachelor party starting here. near by  [a couple f blocks] was the comedy club called De Ja Vu. Very popular.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Oil change oatmeal stout - puts hair on your chest!
> 
> Belgian Wit - memory issues cloud the details, but I remember I liked it.
> 
> ...



Funny, but down here De Ja Vu is a strip club.

That oatmeal stout sounds good. Doesn't seem like I'd be able to get a hold of it without having to visit the actual place. The prices at that place are damn cheap, though. That always make for a good time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, sometimes a strip club can have comedy occur, does that count? like when the wife of a client comes in and drags him out by his ear asking if this is where the mortgage went.

hey, its a tragic comedy.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 22, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> There is a place called 'Flat Branch Brewery' that makes their own. I highly recommend visiting there. I enjoy getting a growler every now and then from there.




Sounds interesting, Ive never been anywhere that sold beer by the growler, gonna have to check it out one of these days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Sounds interesting, Ive never been anywhere that sold beer by the growler, gonna have to check it out one of these days.




if it is after I return to Columbia, you'll need to let me know you are in town, I know a few other places about town after living there 26 years.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 23, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Oil change oatmeal stout - puts hair on your chest!
> 
> Belgian Wit - memory issues cloud the details, but I remember I liked it.
> 
> ...



I'd try the Abbey Porter and the Belgian Triple. They seem in palate range.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, those sound pretty tasty as well.

I think we should start a meet up across the U.S. and Canada to visit breweries as a group. That could be fun.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 23, 2014)

Depends how much cash you would be carrying on you.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Depends how much cash you would be carrying on you.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 23, 2014)

I tried some Shawinigan Handshake last night. Pretty good. The name comes Jean Chrétien a prime minister who came from Shawinigan. He once strangled a protestor in "self-defense" and it was dubbed the Shawinigan handshake. 

The beer itself is an very refreshing weizenbock with 6,5% of alcohol. A bit fruity, spicy and sweet with hints of citrus and yeast. Hops is added to the mix that gives it a subtle crisp bitterness. I really appreciated it, but at the end the sweetness was a bit much. A nice summer beer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2014)

Here in Nashville,Tenn is a place called Jackalopes. I need to visit there sometime.


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 9, 2014)

Heres one worth checking out if you prefer the darker beers...







Old Enigine Oil from Harviestoun Brewing Ltd. This is some damn good stuff, very dark, and its got a yummy, roasted malty flavor to it, very nice.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks pretty yummy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2014)

sounds like oil change stout from flat branch. If so, then very yummy


----------



## STIGMATADOR (Mar 9, 2014)

Pffftt.
Now THIS is good beer!


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 9, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> sounds like oil change stout from flat branch. If so, then very yummy



I'll have to keep an eye out for that stuff.


----------



## STIGMATADOR (Mar 9, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for that stuff.




That's good thinking.
Drinking that stuff may cause blindness!


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 9, 2014)

STIGMATADOR said:


> Pffftt.
> Now THIS is good beer!




Well the stuff won a blue ribbon, so its got to be good!


----------



## STIGMATADOR (Mar 9, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Well the stuff won a blue ribbon, so its got to be good!




I know, right?!
And _Pabst _is German, right?
And Germans make good beer!

So it's a German beer that has won blue ribbons!
Woo- hoo!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2014)

uh, sure!, right!! uh huh!!!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Mar 9, 2014)

Get off of my lawn, hipster scum.


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 9, 2014)

Grehnhewe said:


> Get off of my lawn, hipster scum.




L! O! L!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2014)

I usually aim my 50 cal at them and say that.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 10, 2014)

It is not what I would aim at Ramona Flowers.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 10, 2014)

STIGMATADOR said:


> Pffftt.
> Now THIS is good beer!



What is good beer? I don't see any beer mentioned in your post. There is a picture of bottled/canned gutter swill, but no beer.


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 10, 2014)

Heres another one worth trying, especially if you like pilsners and pale ales. 






St Sebastiaan's Golden. I prefer their Dark myself, but for a lighter style beer this stuff packs alot of flavor in there. Got a sorta fruity sweetness to it that I find is common among Belgian abbey ales, but it also has a heartiness to it that reminds me of a good English ale, and also has a nice wheat flavor that reminds me of a German hefeweizen, very flavorfull stuff, if you like Pilsners and Pale Ales, definitely check this one out, and even if you dont, its worth a try.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 10, 2014)

Is the consignment more on those bottles?


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, i dont know  about any consignment, but yeah, they probably cost more for the bottles, like 10 bucks for a pint (i still think its worth it for the beer alone). From what I understand its cheaper if you buy them in glass bottles, of course I never see them in glass bottles, but thats ok, those ceramic bottles are really cool and makes it feel like im drinking beer from the 1500s or something.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 10, 2014)

I need to develop the aging reflex when it comes to booze. The biggest hurdle is the quantity of alcohol I ingest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep the gray hairs growing, you will age well.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll age pickled in alcohol?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 10, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I'll age pickled in alcohol?



THat sounds like fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I'll age pickled in alcohol?






Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That sounds like fun.




*chuckle*

or rather get pickled with alcohol IN you!


----------



## IronHag (Mar 27, 2014)

If you can get any beer on tap, for the love of all you hold dear, get it on tap. Tap it. No, wait...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2014)

bought a growler of New Holland Amber. Haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 27, 2014)

IronHag said:


> If you can get any beer on tap, for the love of all you hold dear, get it on tap. Tap it. No, wait...



A shame, I can't give you xp right now...


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 27, 2014)

Something me and my gamin/drinkin buddies have been doing lately is something i like to call making beer cocktails. See the idea is to take 2 or more different beers, and mix them for a new unique flavor, for instance get a milk stout and mix it with a coffee stout for a little cream in your coffee, or take a chocolate stout, mix it with some banana beer and mmmmm chocolate coverd bananas! or take an imperial stout and mix it with an IPA for an Imperial IPA, thats one of my faves, the stout conteracts the hops in the ipa and it really bleeps you up! 

What we did last gaming session was make a beer suicide, we just took all the bottles we had left over from last time, some even from the time before that, and we just dumped them all out and mixed it together in my Mr Beer keg, stuff turned out pretty good, at first, its like all the good stuff sunk to the bottom by the spigot, and all the crap floated on top, so the first few glasses were really good, but the last few tasted terribad.


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 30, 2014)

I probably wont be buying anything for awhile, got 5 gallons of homebrew to drink. No one seems to like this latest batch, I think it turned out ok, not as good as the hearty stouts I normally buy, but for my second attempt at making beer, not too shabby.





Some people just arent fans of unfiltered ales, thats kool, just leaves more for me!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2014)

It looks tasty, can you send me some? (J/K)


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 30, 2014)

I would, but im not sure how the postal service would feel about it, if im ever in your area, i'll be sure to bring some along.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2014)

And I'll Introduce you to Jack-a-lopes or Flatbranch, depending if I am in Nashville or Columbia Missouri. I expect my medical recovery will be far enough along to move back next summer. I personally prefer Flat Branch Brewery.


----------

